# Betta Chance!



## Syriiven

As promised, here is my new thread for digital betta art commissions. Since it was so popular, I've decided to make it fair to everyone (including myself) there will be a few rules actually applied to this. 

So how this will work is between 1 AM Wednesday morning to mignight on Friday you will be allowed to post a picture of the betta you want drawn. The order in which you post is your slot. So, first post gets a 1, second post gets a 2, third post gets a 3, etc. 

Saturday morning I will write down everyone's name with when they posted (in order) and then roll a 20 sided dice to pick 3 random winners. Those will be the slots picked to be drawn over the weekend. 

Once you win a free commission, you need to wait a month before applying for a new slot. This will make it fair to new comers. 

If you don't want to take the chance with the dice (which I will post the video of me actually rolling it so everyone knows the picks are legit), then I accept paypal payments of $5 per fish. 

Also, inspired by SkyeWillow's betta mermen, I've decided I will offer 1 betta mermaid/merman every two weeks. So if you would like to see your betta as an aquarion humanoid, please say so when you post your picture. 

So, a summarized version;

- 1 AM Wednesday - Friday at midnight = chance to post your picture
- Saturday Morning I roll dice, post video of dice rolls, and 3 winners are selected
- If you don't want to wait and take the chance of losing, $5 via PayPal for betta commission, $10 via PayPal for merman/maid betta commission
- Can only win a betta commission once a month
- Can only win the mermaid/man betta commission once every 3 months. 

So, I will be keeping quite a bit of paperwork to keep track of it all, but this system will make it fun and fair, and gives me time to relax after work during the week - and gives me something productive to do on the weekends =)

Now then, the better the photo of your fish, the more accurate my art will be. Large, clear photos that capture natural coloring are the best. 

Here is what the finished product will look like










You can view more via my betta art album in my profile, or by visiting my deviantart. 

Currently I don't have any betta-mermaid/men made, so the first person to get one will be my prototype! But my humanoid art can also be found on deviantart. xD


----------



## Perry the platypus

It's not 2012 anymore.


----------



## Syriiven

The art was done in 2012, lol. And I knew you'd be first to post.


----------



## Syriiven

Gotta wait until 1 Am Wednesday for it to be legit. Spose I should add in a timezone since there's quite a few people from oceanic places on here.


----------



## Syriiven

I really hate how this forum doesnt let me edit my posts after navigating fromt he page >.< Anyways...

Contestors take note; only entries entered between 1 Am Wednesday - Friday Midnight ROcky Mountain Time are legitimate entries. 

So look at it as a chance to get the best pictures you can of your fish before then =)


----------



## Syriiven

Its no biggie, you can always re-post the picture later. I welcome all entries =) And this place is for chatting too.


----------



## Skyewillow

That's awesome that you're going to do merpeople! Did you ever get Seiya's that I emailed to you?


----------



## Syriiven

Yes! I'm sorry, I thought I replied >.< My brain's like mush lately, totally spacing out all the tiiiime~~~

Did you have a good new year?


----------



## bryzy

Stayed up til' 5 playing sims 3. Hey Tori, if you want you can randomly select 3 people and I can draw their betta in cartoon form. 

Also, I didn't see this, but if we have already had a pic drawn can we get another? If so, I'll get Hades pic up soon.


----------



## Syriiven

So long as it's between wednesday morning and friday midnight it's legit. 

And yes, people I've drawn for before can re-enter, since it's the new year and I'ms tarting with a fresh thread. 

And if you want to draw people's bettas using this thread go ahead =) I'll elt you choose who's or you can let them say if they want one or not. I don't mind sharing thread space.


----------



## Skyewillow

Nope, but it's all good. I made a lid for my frog tank, watched Evita, and gave my 3 yr old a cookie at 2 am. lol I posted the flip of the merpeople on my dA too... check that one out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Whats rocky mountain time? Central time?


----------



## Syriiven

http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/united-states-time-zone-map.gif

Mountain Time.

here's a link with actual times

http://0.tqn.com/d/webclipart/1/0/I/-/5/World-Times-Zones.jpg


----------



## Skyewillow

So 3am my time? oof!


----------



## madmonahan

So can we post pictures now? Sorry, I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Skyewillow

tomorrow morning at 1 am Siiryven's time, post a picture


----------



## Syriiven

Not until tomorrow (Wednesday), 1 AM, my time, which is Mountain Time.


----------



## madmonahan

So what time central time? I'm not good with time zones! >_<


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/united-states-time-zone-map.gif
> 
> Mountain Time.
> 
> here's a link with actual times
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/webclipart/1/0/I/-/5/World-Times-Zones.jpg


she posted this


----------



## Syriiven

I'd also like to add that it's not a race - when you post only determines what number you are, nothing else. And your number won't have any significance on your chances either. 

I'm just starting it early for those who're night owls like me, and spans it out over a few days so people have the time to pick a good picture if they want a commission. And in three days time it gives people plenty of time around real life stuff to get around to it. It's a system of fairness and convenience for everyone. 

=) So maybe instead of worrying about making your entry ASAP, just remember to post between Wednesday and Friday. If you're a little early, you'll just have to post it again is all. But there's really no point to rushing =) So everyone can relax.


----------



## bryzy

Thank You! I will re-enter. But anyway- 

PEOPLE- If you want a drawn cartoon picture of your betta, I will happily draw it for you!

Here's an example.


----------



## Skyewillow

Bryana, that fishy is so adorable! lol


----------



## bryzy

Thanks. Because I really couldn't tell the color on Phaydra's fish, it was my best guess on what it looked like.


----------



## Syriiven

Its sometimes hard with lighting and cameras =)


----------



## Skyewillow

Or supremely wiggly fish!


----------



## Syriiven

That too!


----------



## Skyewillow

I have to touch the side of Shu's tank to get him to hold still! lol


----------



## Syriiven

I've had to do that too >.< Omg Demi just yawned, so cute!!! =D


----------



## Skyewillow

-squee!-


----------



## Perry the platypus

Actually, I'm not allowed to spend money so...


----------



## Syriiven

The chance game commissions are free. It's only if you don't want to take the chance of losing, or wait until you win, that I'd expect payment.


----------



## Perry the platypus

So If you lose then you can't get a free pic?


----------



## Syriiven

You'll have to re-enter the next week for another chance. 

This is because I'm choosing 3 random entries out of who knows how many. If there's only 3 entries, then everyone wins. But say there's 9 entries, then I need to roll a dice to choose 3 random entries. 

It's the fairest way I could think of. So those who don't win that week, can re-enter the following week. Those who do win, can't re-enter until the next month.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Syriiven said:


> You'll have to re-enter the next week for another chance.
> 
> This is because I'm choosing 3 random entries out of who knows how many. If there's only 3 entries, then everyone wins. But say there's 9 entries, then I need to roll a dice to choose 3 random entries.
> 
> It's the fairest way I could think of. So those who don't win that week, can re-enter the following week. Those who do win, can't re-enter until the next month.


That sounds fairest to me as well.


----------



## Syriiven

I think it'll work. Just requires patience. And I don't think there'll be a huge influx of new comers throughout the month, so chances get better towards the end of the month, in theory any ways.


----------



## Syriiven

Everyone can make their entries, just in case some werent sure.


----------



## Skyewillow

annnnnnnnnd DISWUN!










hopefully, my number gets rolled, because I'd love to see your take on it. :3


----------



## Syriiven

We'll see =D Some people think 1 is a low chance number but only because people naturally consider the numbers between the lowest and highest more common. But they're not. You could start at 15 and count to 20 then place the 1-14 and your chances wouldnt change. The only thing that effects your chances for better or worse is the number of people, which determines how often I have to roll the dice to get an actual entry's number. So if say 4 people entered, i'd roll my 20 sided die as many times as it took to land on numbers 1-4 three times. But if there's 15 people, the less chance there is for me to have to re-roll.


----------



## Syriiven

Or i could double everyone's chances so long as there's 10 entries or less, as 1 could also mean 11, and 10 could also win on 20. But rlly i'm just shortening my rolls and the chances of winning stay the same I suppose.


----------



## Skyewillow

I was going to say, if there's only 4, you could roll a d-4, or a regular d-6. lol it'll save you from rolling 3 20's in a row (which I've done) XD


----------



## Skyewillow

Either way, the chance of winning is 3 to x. I don't see one as being anything bad with dice, because I used to play D&D, I've seen a lot of ones, and a lot of 20's in my time. lol


----------



## registereduser

OK here's my entry again! This is "Q" in his aquabid photo. He will probably never look like this again  His former owner tried to breed him a few times and then he did some tail biting so he looks kinda raggedy now. 

I'm sure you will get over 20 entries by Friday :wink:


----------



## Skyewillow

Registereduser - My fiance says that "Q" is a beautiful fish.


----------



## registereduser

Skyewillow said:


> Registereduser - My fiance says that "Q" is a beautiful fish.


He really is, I wanted him from the first time I saw him! Thankfully he would not breed so Mo sold him to me :-D


----------



## Skyewillow

XD Maybe he was just too shy for "teh Ladeez"! Lucky you!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Here's grumpy Spike


----------



## Syriiven

=D yay! More entries!! If i get more than 20 i'll roll the dice twice =)


----------



## Syriiven

If there's a lower number I could roll a smaller dice. Prlly more towards the end of the month tho when competition is more tense between fewer entries. In theory, lol


----------



## madmonahan

Mr.Grumpy! ;-)

Sorry it is sideways! I can get is fixed if need be, but I'm on my iPod so they turn up sideways.


----------



## Syriiven

S'ok i can rotate it =)


----------



## Kithy

:3 The best ones I could ever get of this guy.


----------



## Syriiven

Thats a rlly good pic =)


----------



## Kithy

Thank you :3 I think I took twenty pictures for every one good picture I have of any fish :lol:


----------



## Skyewillow

He's handsome!


----------



## Kithy

I have to say, the last three fish my husband has picked out are amazing little guys and girls. He's pretty good at it ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow

He has a good eye.


----------



## hannah16

Zeke


----------



## Syriiven

No one take offense, but part of my sanity is weeping over the CT and Dragonscale entries. Those are the hardest xD Oh but I do love a challenge =)


----------



## madmonahan

Hehe, oops! ;-) when do you announce the winner again?


----------



## Syriiven

Saturday morning I will post the video of me rolling the dice and explaining who won.


----------



## Skyewillow

XD You LOOOOOOVE Dragon and CT... Man how I wish I had a Dragon CT just to mess with you!


----------



## Syriiven

OMGosh, why would you do that to me?! ;-; Don't copper CT's count as Dragonscales?


----------



## Hershey

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4936&pictureid=31203


----------



## Skyewillow

Didn't I tell you? I'm evil. MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## madmonahan

Syriiven said:


> Saturday morning I will post the video of me rolling the dice and explaining who won.


Okay thank you!


----------



## Syriiven

=D Yay, 7 entries! So far we'll be using a d10, though I think we'll have to use the 20 since this is just day 1 of entries ^^

Gonna keep a written record of Usernames/Betta Entered and page numbers along with Entry number =)


----------



## Perry the platypus

Syriiven said:


> I knew you'd be first to post.


How?


----------



## Syriiven

You hangout in the art forum a lot =)


----------



## aemaki09

This is my newest addition! Just won the auction on him, can't wait for him to arrive next week!


----------



## Syriiven

Very pretty #8!


----------



## Syriiven

Will be working on new fish, tanks, and new plants tonight so I might be scarce. Remember, entries are cut off at midnight on friday mountain time =)


----------



## Bluewind

Hey hun! I would LOVE to enter for a chance for one of your lovely drawings. I am going to post a few pics of Gus as they are from a phone camera and not the best quality :lol:

I only have a minute, so I'm gonna go ahead and post a picture of my little Gus. You don't have to draw him hun if you don't have the time, but I definitely wanted you to see him since I have talked about him so much! ;-)

This is his most current pic. He is still growing back his fin from a fin nipping incident (top of back fin), but he is such a pretty boy!









You can see some of his metallic qualities here where he is being nosy with Magic XD

















And him from the front


----------



## Syriiven

Wonderful, welcome to the draw #9 ^^


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would love one of Casper!

He is a halfmoon doubletail, but recently tore his fin, so if you could draw him with his fins grown back, that would be great! I will attach a picture of him with his longer fins.

Thank you your art is too beautiful!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay, that makes 10!!! And I will do my best!!


----------



## Bluewind

Thank you! Sorry that I didn't get a good pic of him without his little nip. I am so excited! Your drawings are beautiful :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

Oh! And a few details about him (because if I am fortunate enough to get one of your drawings, I want you to enjoy drawing him ;-) ). Gus is a WalMart rescue, so he has a small scar on his forehead from the ordeal (you can see it in his foreward facing pic). He is metalic and shines with blue and purple as he turns (you can see it a bit in pic 2 and 3) save for the little scar on his head which is mate. He also has beautiful eyes with the left being dark blue and the right a burnt orange/brown. He loves his little fo-coral pink rock and will actually snuggle it! (you can see a pic of it in my album). He also loves to hide in his little castle. He is friendly and sweet without a mean bone in his body. He loves to explore and is always on the move or building a bubblenest. He likes to come to me and stare like he listens to what I say, but puffs up at my dad! :lol: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

He sounds very special =) Glad you could save him

An update on my fishy adventure....there was no fish. So i got an amazon sword and anubias and everything for the new guy we'll try to get later this month.

So 10 entries! One more day of waiting to go!


----------



## Bluewind

Goodness you are fast! I went back and edited and you had already replied! :lol:

It sounds like he will have a nice home! How big? Any tankmates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

A 4gallon something or other....Aqueon evolve? Anyways he prlly wont have any tankmates but will be near Slyph's tank so he'll have some safe socializing. Maybe. If Slyph isnt still timid by then. 

Thinking black gravel with some neat glass rocks I found. Will add a live plant later, prlly anubias or java fern.


----------



## Bluewind

If he likes bubblenests, my little Gus can build some huge ones using my apenagon (correct spelling in siggy). You usually buy them as bulbs and they are pretty cheap. And they grow like weeds! They are the tall ones in that 1st pic of Gus 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

I just might have to look into that.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

thank you!


----------



## twolovers101

I would love one of my Shosta

I hope these are good enough quality... :-?


----------



## Syriiven

Wow. Yup. Welcome to the draw


----------



## Syriiven

Chances to enter the draw ends tonight, Midnight Mountain Time!


----------



## Gen2387

Ho! Great! I'd like to enter! This is Admiral Apocalypse who passed away not so long ago. I loved him derly, he was my first betta and I miss him. Hope I win!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm sorry for your loss, I also had one pass on me last month. Welcome to the draw!


----------



## Syriiven

OKay, so 11 entries so far. Would've been 12 but one person caved. So then! Any more entries?! Have 5 more hours to enter!


----------



## Skyewillow

;-)


----------



## Syriiven

<3


----------



## rubinthebetta

Am I in time? I hope I am! I loved the drawing of Rubin, so I might as well enter Maggie.








Please excuse the pic quality, I can never get good ones of Maggie. But if somehow miraculously win, I'll try to get you a better pic.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, still 4 hours and 45 minutes left. 

You're entry #12 =)


----------



## Bluewind

Ahhhhh! Clock... go... FASTER!!! the suspence is KILLING me!

If I doze off before, good luck to all. May luck be on your side. :-D

Also, since I rarely get to go uptown and can't post pics from my phone, can I just tell you what page I posted the pics the next time around hun? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

Ah, we'll I'm 2 hours ahead so I will have to see tomorrow.


----------



## Bluewind

I'm CST, so it's 10 til 8pm here. What timezone is the OP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

I always forget what time zone I'm in.  it is 10 till 10:00 here.  what does OP mean?


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> I always forget what time zone I'm in.  it is 10 till 10:00 here.  what does OP mean?


the OP is 2 hours behind you and me, so 2am for us is when the entry window closes


----------



## Syriiven

OP means original poster. And I'm in Mountain Time. 3 hours and 50 minutes left to enter. And you guys can go to bed, lol. I'll crash and post in the morning anyways, haha.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay.  I'm so exited!! XD


----------



## Syriiven

Bluewind said:


> Ahhhhh! Clock... go... FASTER!!! the suspence is KILLING me!
> 
> If I doze off before, good luck to all. May luck be on your side. :-D
> 
> Also, since I rarely get to go uptown and can't post pics from my phone, can I just tell you what page I posted the pics the next time around hun?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And no worries, I've been up to date every page of teh way and have you written down includng the page # =)


----------



## TheCheese909

There are some really pretty fish pictures on this thread  I also love the OPs drawings, very cute!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you very much ^^

I love teh betta in your avatar! =D Very pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'll be in bed by 1am(EST) the latest.


----------



## Syriiven

I wont be posting until I get up tomorrow morning, so no one will know till then. Anyone who feels they have to stay up should prlly go to bed =)


----------



## Bluewind

Ahhh! You're killin me here!

Do ya see what you've started? A bunch of people willing to stay up most of the night just to see if they won a piece of art by you. You may now take a bow and blush ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

I'm very touched and still in a bit of shock so many people have taken an interest. But i dont want people to exhaust themselves over it. =)

Also, this is a way for me to progress in art as well as practicing not spreading myself too thin. Bad habit and all.


----------



## Bluewind

I'm on my phone, so I can't check out your art myself, but I would love to know what else you draw. What's your favorite piece and subject matter? How long have you been drawing? Who's your favorite artist?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

You know, I just had a thought. I know that you have 2 catagories atm with realistic and Betta/human hybrid, but have you given any thought to other catagories? I think charactures (sp?) of a betta would be fun and entertaining. Not to mention funny! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Unfortunately I dont have any experience in cartooning, if thats what you mean by characters....


----------



## Syriiven

Also no one specified betta or humanoid, lol. But i guess i can make an over all roll.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'd like betta please


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, okay.


----------



## Bluewind

Syriiven said:


> Unfortunately I dont have any experience in cartooning, if thats what you mean by characters....


Like those wacky pics they make of you on a street corner or a fair. Can someone explain it for me? Or maybe it's callled cartooning where you are? In that case SORRY! 

And yes, me would likes da betta please. Maybe I will enter for a chance at a hybrid after I get my 1st drawing of little Gusy-gus ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, its okay. Yea, never done something like that.


----------



## Bluewind

Just a random observation...
I am that woman you meet who talks 90-nothing, is very friendly, and seems imposibly happy with the high pitched voice of a preteen even though she is over double (near tripple ) their age! If my entusasm ever gets on your nerves, you have my premission to yell SHUT UP LADY! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Np at all, I encourage people speaking up ^^ but i'm going to bed now

Since people didnt specify which is what, ut'll be random. 3 betta winners, and the losers will be entered for the betta-humanoid hybrid.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skyewillow

Enthusiasm!!!! XD


----------



## Bluewind

Woot! So if I loose, I might still win :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow

I just paid for my commission... I didn't want to miss out! lol


----------



## Bluewind

Moneybags! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow

lol! I had a fewer bills this month, so I figured that because I was a good girl, I could splurge a little.


----------



## registereduser

YOOHOO wakey wakey little Syriiven! Time to throw some dice!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bluewind

registereduser said:


> YOOHOO wakey wakey little Syriiven! Time to throw some dice!:lol::lol::lol:


+1 :lol:

*blows a fog horn to to to wake Sy* :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

The winners for the free betta commission are~!!!! -- 

8 Bluewind with Gus, 5 hannah16 with Zeke!!, and 11 Gen2387 with Admiral Apocalypse!!

Winner of the betta-human hybrid is~~~~!!!! --

3 madmonahan with Mr. Grumpy!!!

Here is the video:: 


Congratulations to our winners!

Now how this will work is in order of paid, then order when drawn -- So SkyeWillow's Mushu is first as real life payments get priority. Then it will be Gus, Zeke, Admiral Apocalypse, then Mr. Grumpy as a hybrid!

You will recieve your art between today and Tuesday evening. 

If you have one a betta art, you must wait until February to enter for a betta again. You may still enter for the betta-human hybrid!

If you have one the human-betta hybrid, you may not win another until April! But you may still enter for the betta art.

From now on please indicate which you would prefer!

And another congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Bluewind

SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :-D

I ACTUALLY WON!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! :-D

*does happy dance all over house dispite dad rolling eyes* :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow

Congrazzles, everyone!

I'm so looking forward to seeing your merpeople!


----------



## Syriiven

Merps are prlly gonna be last, lol. Drawing people takes me forever >.< S'why there's only one mer person per two weeks.


----------



## Skyewillow

All good. I'll wait....

Right here......

-stares-

Lol


----------



## registereduser

were you doing that in the dark with a flashlight?? :lol:


----------



## madmonahan

I won?? I never win these things!!!!!! 

You musta made a mistake!!!!! 

No joking, ill still take it!!  :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Well yours will be my first betta-human hybrid ever. Not first merperson, but first betta deisgned one >.> And first merman, unless you want a female form for mr. grumpy xD


----------



## Syriiven

Skyewillow said:


> annnnnnnnnd DISWUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, my number gets rolled, because I'd love to see your take on it. :3












Paid Commission complete!!


----------



## madmonahan

Haha I think HE wants to still be a boy! >.< I can't wait to see everyone's and mine! 

Remember to take your time. >_>

Edit: wow you get every little detail that I see in the original!


----------



## registereduser

Beautiful! I am so entering next time!


----------



## Syriiven

Oh I know, you may not get Mr.Grumpy's until tuesday night. Some are easier than others though; CT's take the longest >.< A lot of lines and details and different shading and lighting. Rosetail/Halfmoons are next since they have overlapping petal like fins. Dragonscales are right up there with CT's cause teh scales can't be 'painted' the same way I do VT's and Deltas. VT's are the fastest because they're rather simple and coloring tends to not vary terribly much. 

Cellophanes tho...I'm still experimenting with those. I could do lines then leave it clear, but I dont like that cause there's actually fin there, it's not just empty. I liked what I did with Seiya's fins, using color only, but it was time consuming and it's not exact. So this time with Mushu I tried using colored lines and fin and played with the translucence.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks registereduser! I'm open every week, same rules apply to each week ^^


----------



## Skyewillow

He turned out amazing! ^_^ <3 Thank you


----------



## Syriiven

You're super welcome ^^ I hope Mushu likes it too


----------



## Skyewillow

Your artwork is my phone's new background!


----------



## Syriiven

Not quite the dark but the morning light asnt enough and I didn't want to wake my fishies up with flipping ont eh room light, so yea~ flashlight in the mouth whle filming with my phone and rolling the dice xD


----------



## Syriiven

Also I would like people to remember that the blurry your photo, the more artistic liberties I'm going to take >.> 

Super clear close-ups are best, but I totally understand the frustrations of trying to photograph a dancing betta =P 

BUt just so you know why your art may look a bit different from reality...


----------



## Syriiven

Bluewind said:


> +1 :lol:
> 
> *blows a fog horn to to to wake Sy* :twisted:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I need your feedback on GUs' colors cuz they seem a little different in each photo of him. He has speckles on his head/top of his body, right? Are they a more fleshy-yellow-orange color, or are they more silver/white? And would you say his red and blue is a purple mix, or should I be makig him more blue? or green? 

this is just me trying to get teh right colors to blend. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/Syrazel/wipgus_zps6f83e3ea.png


----------



## Kithy

Congratulations everyone  I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Bluewind

Speckles yes. It's his scar from when he was amonia burned, so fleshy fading to brown. His body is metallic which is why he looks different in each pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, okay so make him shiny and Ill work on darkening the speckles a bit =) Thanks for replying, I'll get back on it after my break. ^^


----------



## Bluewind

I emailed you that video. God I hope it worked! Oh, and I couldn't see your rough draft from my phone, but I bet it's lovely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very pretty comission. 
Grats everyone.


----------



## hannah16

I'm so happy I won. This makes my day - really. Day before yesterday was very depressing, I had little hope I'd win. I look forward to my drawing Syr.


----------



## Syriiven

Bluewind said:


> Hey hun! I would LOVE to enter for a chance for one of your lovely drawings. I am going to post a few pics of Gus as they are from a phone camera and not the best quality :lol:
> 
> I only have a minute, so I'm gonna go ahead and post a picture of my little Gus. You don't have to draw him hun if you don't have the time, but I definitely wanted you to see him since I have talked about him so much! ;-)
> 
> This is his most current pic. He is still growing back his fin from a fin nipping incident (top of back fin), but he is such a pretty boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see some of his metallic qualities here where he is being nosy with Magic XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And him from the front












Complete! I'm so sorry if it doesnt quite match his colors >.<


----------



## Syriiven

Okie, shower, nails, ICC then I'll start on Zeke and ponder dinner =)


----------



## hannah16

Syriiven said:


> Okie, shower, nails, ICC then I'll start on Zeke and ponder dinner =)


Yay x)!!!!! Please feel free to take as many artistic liberties as you want. I'll love whatever you do with the picture :3


----------



## FishyFishy89

hehe
ICC is my favorite raid
What do you play as your main?


These drawings are very beautiful and professional looking.


----------



## Syriiven

I've been a BM Hunter since vanilla, started as NE, then BC came out and I went Horde with a BE.

And thank you Fishy =) But I wont lie, I play with colors and different ways of lighting than plan any of it out >.> I mean watching me color is watching a little kid, I scribble all over and then do a lot of blending and erasing xD


----------



## Bluewind

Awwww! Close enough hun! I love it :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Bluewind said:


> Awwww! Close enough hun! I love it :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry! What's wrong, or are the colors too much?


----------



## FishyFishy89

ooohhh...a fellow hunter. I was a cow hunter. I left wow a bit while ago tho. So tired of the game being too easy now. And now there is TOO much rep grinding. My fav pet was PuddyTat and Totes. Totes was my tanker and PuddyTat was my raider. I tink wow has gone down hill quite a bit *tear*
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/terenas/Hatetobeu/simple


----------



## Syriiven

I take the changes with a grain of salt. I'm in it for my character and the lore. It annoys me a lot of stuff is handed to new players when I had to work for it years ago, but then again with things being easier, I don't mind doing the full level grind on alts now. 
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/earthen-ring/Syriiven/advanced


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ive always loved wow. I think it is my main that i love most xD
I spent nearly the whole of Cata attempting to get the SoulDrinkers on my worgen DK. I NEVER GOT EM!!


----------



## Syriiven

I've spent the last two expansions trying to get the Bow of Quel'thalas from Sunwell, and FINALLY just did last night.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lol
You know how many times I've soloed the LK on my DK for Invincible? After one of my solos a human DK comes out of ICC, learns and summons his Invincible.


----------



## Bluewind

Syriiven said:


> I'm sorry! What's wrong, or are the colors too much?


Oh sweetie! I told you that I loved it. You don't have to edit. The differences are no big deal. Listen, if you're worried, I can PM you it. I'm an Aspie, so if I can do anything, it's details :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

I just hope you're happy with it, Blue, that's what I aim for. 



I forgot Invincible dropped off Arthas....we'll be doing that raid soon, so lol...

And we're getting Chinese for supper, whoo!! OMnomnomnomnomnomnom!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

He only drops on 25 man heroic.


----------



## Syriiven

Bah....hmm. No, bah. Darn


----------



## Syriiven

Good morning everyone! Time to work on more arts =)


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK. I don't really get it. So if you lose then you _have_ to pay? Or you can cancel?


----------



## Syriiven

If you lose, you get to re-enter the next week. Only people who don't want to play have to pay if they expect anything from me.


----------



## registereduser

If I don't win one next week I will pay


----------



## Syriiven

=) As more people win, the recurring re-tryers have a better chance


----------



## Skyewillow

It's obviously well worth it, Registereduser. Even my tight-fisted future hubby said it was a good deal.


----------



## aemaki09

Do we have to re enter every time? If we do can we just say (ie) "re-entering post #9" if we want the same pic, or do we have to post the pic we want again every time?
Just curious so that I know I am doing it right next week!


----------



## Syriiven

You can re-post the same pic, or simply say 're-entering' and the pg number you originally posted on, though i have that written down as well. If you get new pics with different poses or color changes or simply a different picture of a different fish, you can post that as your entry too =)


----------



## Gen2387

OMGOSH!!!! I won! That's so cool! I can't wait to see my betta art. I never win anything! HIHI! :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Hi~ :lol: So art's will be done this week, just not sure when >.< Real life and all that. But yes, I have the sketches for Zeke and Admiral Apocalpyse =)


----------



## Syriiven

*Alright, I have some real life stuff coming up this week and weekend, and won't have the time or patience for drawing after the ones I've already selected and am working on. 

So I will not be accepting entries or re-entries until 1 AM Mountain time of the 16th.

I'm sorry, as this is a disappointment for those planning to get in next (this) week, but I'm afraid I'll be too busy.

So the only arts posted here will only be the ones promised to date.

*


----------



## Bluewind

Take care of yourself hun and thank you for your lovely work! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you Blue


----------



## madmonahan

Bluewind said:


> Take care of yourself hun and thank you for your lovely work! :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1 I don't mind. It happened to me with my drawing stuff, life.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ditto.
Always remember that you should have time for yourself. So if you ever need to quit for some time, we will understand. Oh and we wuve you!!


----------



## Syriiven

Aww...you guys are too awsm! Thank you for understanding


----------



## Bluewind

And when you come back, you can always do fewer winners so you wont get bogged down hun. You know we are all willing to wait our turns ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

are we allowed to enter again? becuase if so, my order is the same as last week!


dont put so much pressure on yourself! We can wait!


----------



## Syriiven

If you did not win yes you are, you'll just have to wait till I'm open again =)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok great thanks!


----------



## Bluewind

Thank you again for my drawing. I most likely wont be able to enter again and if I do, it might be a month or 2. Gus has been injured. If anyone knows anything that can help, please swing by the emergency section 

Again, thank you for my lovely drawing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishy314

I'll take a chance:

Here's the pic


----------



## Syriiven

Sorry, I'm currently not open and have the other winners still left to do...if you don't mind waiting a month...I'll prlly be open again then.


----------



## fishy314

OK sure


----------



## Gen2387

Hi! Hope everything is going well cuz I know you said you we're swamped for for now... I haven't been on the forum for a while so I thought I'd check!


----------



## Syriiven

Oh, still swamped but I have a week off coming up. But also now have 18 betta in 11 tanks, so chances are free art from me will be on a whim in the distant future. 

Just rlly need to get my list of vommissions done >.<


----------

